
Trained eagle destroys drone in Dutch police video - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/02/01/trained-eagle-destroys-drone-in-dutch-police-video/
======
ColinWright
How many times is this story going to be submitted?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016549)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016504)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015864)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015692)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015181)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014648)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013086)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011676)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011663)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011654)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11007305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11007305)

